# Identify My Tory Burch!



## karo

Does anyone knows who made the red bag Tori's wearing?

Thanks for your help ladies


----------



## JAN!

Wow Tori Spelling doesn't really look like herself there.
I don't know who made the bag, but it looks like something Bottega Venetta would make.


----------



## lynadoresshoes

Can you identify this Tory Burch for me?


----------



## HandbagAngel

It is very pretty.  I wish to know too.

Anyone?


----------



## i<3handbags




----------



## i<3handbags

No one?


----------



## Swanky

You posted in our clothing forum, let me move this for you . . .


----------



## outtacontrol

These are the Winnie Riding Boots!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## SurgicalGirl

I saw this bag on the Tory burch website in the fall, does anyone know the name? Thank you!


----------



## frankiextah

this is the city messenger, and the color is elephant !


----------



## simpleplan

SurgicalGirl said:


> I saw this bag on the Tory burch website in the fall, does anyone know the name? Thank you!


It's the Dena (Deena sp?) crossbody


----------



## cgraceven

Of this bag please?


----------



## cgraceven

anyone??? Please help me identify this bag. I also have this bag posted in authentication forum.


----------



## zerodegr33s

Hi saw this Tory Burch bag selling online..
Can someone identify the model for me as I hope to google search for some reviews before purchasing. Apparently it is from last year's AW collection.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=13908587877

Thank you!!


----------



## terps08

zerodegr33s said:


> Hi saw this Tory Burch bag selling online..
> Can someone identify the model for me as I hope to google search for some reviews before purchasing. Apparently it is from last year's AW collection.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=13908587877
> 
> Thank you!!



The link didn't work for me...  Can you attach a screenshot / picture of the bag?


----------



## Bagsfordays26

That is not an authentic Tory Burch bag


----------



## lettuceshop

cgraceven said:


> Of this bag please?




Sorry I also think it's not authentic.


----------



## Heather82386

I love the look of this bag And  wondering if anyone can give me the name ?
Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

It is an Amanda Tote.


----------



## lsl25

Does anyone know what bag is this? It looks very much like the York buckle tote but as i know i have only seen the York buckle tote without a main zip (only the one with the middle zip compartment) but this one has a main zip.

I can't seem to locate this bag on the website as well.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I have never seen that style - did you purchase directly from TB or an authorized retailer (Saks, Holts, Nordstrom, etc)? If not, I would recommend having it authenticated.


----------



## lsl25

reginaPhalange said:


> I have never seen that style - did you purchase directly from TB or an authorized retailer (Saks, Holts, Nordstrom, etc)? If not, I would recommend having it authenticated.



Hi! I actually bought it directly from TB so i would think that it is authentic...but then again i could be wrong


----------



## reginaPhalange

lsl25 said:


> Hi! I actually bought it directly from TB so i would think that it is authentic...but then again i could be wrong


Maybe they've updated the bag style - I know MK did that, their tote never had a top zip, just the interior organization like the York. Perhaps TB have done the same? The exterior shape also looks slightly different for this bag.


----------



## dannyangel

like perry tote


----------



## dannyangel

Mabybe it's fake


----------



## lettuceshop

I think it's a Marion but I don't know it's official name,looking for more photos for a size comparison. 


Thanks.


----------



## lettuceshop

@harlem_cutie ...do you know what this is?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> @harlem_cutie ...do you know what this is?


It's a Marion Whipstitch Pocket Satchel or Tote. I forget the exact name. This bag was only out one season before they changed the Marion to the quilted version. I'm almost positive someone in the forum posted this bag.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> It's a Marion Whipstitch Pocket Satchel or Tote. I forget the exact name. This bag was only out one season before they changed the Marion to the quilted version. I'm almost positive someone in the forum posted this bag.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Heather82386

I recently saw this tory bag and am in love but I need to know the name of it !!!
Thanks so
Much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

this is a fake.


----------



## Stephg

New to the brand, this is at a local thrift store. Can anyone tell me the style name of the bag and wallet?


----------



## harlem_cutie

wallet is whipstitch Marion. https://www.polyvore.com/tory_burch_marion_whipstitch_continental/thing?id=102738308

pretty sure the bag is fake.


----------



## Stephg

harlem_cutie said:


> wallet is whipstitch Marion. https://www.polyvore.com/tory_burch_marion_whipstitch_continental/thing?id=102738308
> 
> pretty sure the bag is fake.



I thought the bag looked fake too. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Stephg said:


> New to the brand, this is at a local thrift store. Can anyone tell me the style name of the bag and wallet?
> 
> View attachment 3930556



The wallet actually looks like an OUTLET Marion since it doesn’t have the raised disc logo.  I have this wallet in both the full line (black) and outlet (bright pink) versions as well as another Marion wallet (tan) that is from the full line.  I would be willing to bet it also doesn’t have the words TORY BURCH emblazoned on the leather on the opposite side (another regular vs outlet version difference).


----------



## Dianka555

Does anyone know the name of this TB satchel style? I’ve had this one for several years and google is of no help.
Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

looks like a Mercer Dome Satchel to me - https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tory-Burch-Mercer-Leather-Dome-Satchel-Bag-Black/prod170290561/p.prod


----------



## Dianka555

harlem_cutie said:


> looks like a Mercer Dome Satchel to me - https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tory-Burch-Mercer-Leather-Dome-Satchel-Bag-Black/prod170290561/p.prod


Yes it is. Thank you very much!


----------



## minibear7

I purchased this bag a year and a half ago. I’m thinking about letting it go to someone who will give it more love. I took this out to a wedding for a few hours and then it went back up in its dust bag at the top of my closet. I don’t think this is the Mini Robinson because that has some sort of keychain on the front. However, I am not completely sure.  Can anyone help in identifying the model name please? Thank you!!


----------



## katherinexo

I believe this is from the Robinson line, I’m not sure of the exact model tho!


----------



## elation

It certainly reminds me of the Pebbled Robinson Square tote bag, but perhaps the keyring was detached?

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/...led-square-tote-bag-tiger-s-eye-prod170321036


----------



## mkn_z

I could be wrong but it looks like it would be from the Robinson line and I think it's name is the double zip tote. They have a version on their site right now as well I believe.


----------



## cjy

I have that same bag.  It’s a Robinson double zip


----------



## Kitts

Purchased from local resale store and would love to know the style name. Thanks!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Kitts said:


> View attachment 4480458
> View attachment 4480459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased from local resale store and would love to know the style name. Thanks!


Robinson Pebbled Square Tote


----------



## faithbw

I found this bag at a thrift for really cheap ($7.75) and decided to buy it not knowing if it was fake. The stitching looks good, the lining looks well made the hardware is heavy. I did some Google searching. The Real Real is selling the exact same bag. However, they don't have the name of the bag. Would someone be kind enough to identify this bag? TIA! ❤


----------



## harlem_cutie

faithbw said:


> I found this bag at a thrift for really cheap ($7.75) and decided to buy it not knowing if it was fake. The stitching looks good, the lining looks well made the hardware is heavy. I did some Google searching. The Real Real is selling the exact same bag. However, they don't have the name of the bag. Would someone be kind enough to identify this bag? TIA! ❤


this is a first or second season doctor satchel. I don't think it had a name.


----------



## faithbw

harlem_cutie said:


> this is a first or second season doctor satchel. I don't think it had a name.



Thank you so much!⚘


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Which bag is this? It looks like it’s from the Kira line? The tan/cream one


----------



## Shan318

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! Would you happen to know what this item is? Thanks.


----------



## Navas91

Hi! Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## miguelandal

Can someone help me identify this bag?
I got it in a second-hand auction and I've tried looking online but can't find its name.
Or at least give me the name of the pattern? Not sure if it's the T link?
Thank you in advance for any help. (:


----------



## Amy in OH

Can anyone identify this purse? I also have it listed in the authentication section. It has laser-cut holes which let red show through. Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

Do you guys know the name of this Tory Burch flap bag? TIA!


----------



## harlem_cutie

IntheOcean said:


> Do you guys know the name of this Tory Burch flap bag? TIA!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901073



not sure if this was named. The gunmetal hardware was LE for a holiday release almost 10 years ago. This is distressed metallic leather if that helps at all.


----------



## IntheOcean

harlem_cutie said:


> not sure if this was named. The gunmetal hardware was LE for a holiday release almost 10 years ago. This is distressed metallic leather if that helps at all.


Thank you! I had a feeling it was pretty old, but that's OK.


----------



## harlem_cutie

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! I had a feeling it was pretty old, but that's OK.



Older TB bags are fantastic. Real leather, suede or canvas linings and most hardware won't tarnish. I really love the quality of older TB bags.


----------



## IntheOcean

harlem_cutie said:


> Older TB bags are fantastic. Real leather, suede or canvas linings and most hardware won't tarnish. I really love the quality of older TB bags.


Oh yes, the hardware is quite superb! Heavy and very pretty, I don't think there's any chipping anywhere on it, at least not that I noticed. The lining is fabric, but it's really nice, thick, and smooth. I'd only ever had one item by Tory Burch, a blue Holly zip-around wallet, but I'm really impressed with the overall quality.


----------



## Arifa khairunisa

Hai im new here. Please someone help me to aunthenticate my tory burch gemini .i buy this from my friend with no tags


----------



## Sasi23

Help please! What is this bag? Is it real??


----------



## circommeflex

Hi all! Can you identify this bag? Looking to purchase it but I want to look for mod shots with it. TIA!


----------



## circommeflex

circommeflex said:


> Hi all! Can you identify this bag? Looking to purchase it but I want to look for mod shots with it. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5149653


Found the name! Sharing in case anyone needs it in the future.

Tory Burch Gemini Link Belted Shoulder Bag in Black


----------



## highrider9o9

Arifa khairunisa said:


> Hai im new here. Please someone help me to aunthenticate my tory burch gemini .i buy this from my friend with no tags




Former employee here, it looks real based on the pictures you posted, unfortunately Tory doesn't really have any go to things to tell a fake from a real bag, but this does look genuine.


----------



## highrider9o9

Sasi23 said:


> Help please! What is this bag? Is it real??



Hi former employee, unfortunately this was before my time with the company (2017-2021). I would say that its probably from the robinson collection if its real, but something about the stitching around the logo is throwing me off.


----------



## Laceylacie

highrider9o9 said:


> Hi former employee, unfortunately this was before my time with the company (2017-2021). I would say that its probably from the robinson collection if its real, but something about the stitching around the logo is throwing me off.


Hi, can you please authenticate mine as well? I just bought it few days ago from an IG shop, they say they got it from tory burch's boutique-last-season-sale (or something like that) but the price is more than a good deal  although i do hope it's truly authentic i still have some doubt  big thanks beforehand!


----------



## Twin.stars

Hello, Can anyone help me identify (or even authenticate) this crossbody? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## thia

Hi, anyone know this tory burch?
Thanks


----------



## carter1603

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone knew what bag this is? I found it in a thrift store for $10. The hardware is solid and not flimsy. So I think it’s real.


----------



## hostagarden

I am in love with the color of this bag that I picked it up at a resale shop.  It is about 16 inch tall.  Does anyone know approximately what year it was manufactured and what is the style name?  it needs some cleaning.  I am trying to decide if its worth it to have it professionally cleaned.


----------



## hostagarden

I just got an estimate back from Rago Brothers on the Pink Tory Birch.  It would be $45 for cleaning the lining and $90 for touching up the faded spots.  Is this bag, which  I purchased from a consignment store,  worth a $135 investment?  If it was a $400 bag when new, then maybe it is.  If it was an outlet store bag, the answer is no, even though I love the size, the quality of the leather and the color.  What are your thoughts... anyone???


----------



## highrider9o9

hostagarden said:


> I just got an estimate back from Rago Brothers on the Pink Tory Birch.  It would be $45 for cleaning the lining and $90 for touching up the faded spots.  Is this bag, which  I purchased from a consignment store,  worth a $135 investment?  If it was a $400 bag when new, then maybe it is.  If it was an outlet store bag, the answer is no, even though I love the size, the quality of the leather and the color.  What are your thoughts... anyone???


Hi former employee here, not familiar with this bag at all and the logo does not look right to me. But I don’t have a concrete answer so I sent pictures to my old manager who has been there for over a decade so she might know something.


----------



## hostagarden

Highrider9o9, Thanks for looking out for me.  I am guessing this purse was manufactured before Tory Birch started using the spade logo, because that symbol is nowhere to be found on this bag. Also, the phone pockets are shallow, designed for the era of flip phones, the late 90's -early 2000s.  The finish on the hardware is exceptional.  There is no wearing through at the corners to the base metal that must be underneath even though I can tell by the handle (and by the stains in the lining) that this bag has been carried.  The quality of the lining is heavy and very nice. It is interesting that the little metal "buttons" have the indentation like a screw head, which is reminiscent of the Cartier love bracelet that incorporated the screw head design.   
I appreciate your reply.  I hope your former manager offers an opinion about this bag.


----------



## highrider9o9

Ok I got a reply, she said it’s definitely real, but she can’t remember the name of the bag for the life of her, mostly because it is really old, back from when she first started around 2010. She said it was an expensive bag though and was almost positive it was originally $500.


----------



## highrider9o9

hostagarden said:


> Highrider9o9, Thanks for looking out for me.  I am guessing this purse was manufactured before Tory Birch started using the spade logo, because that symbol is nowhere to be found on this bag. Also, the phone pockets are shallow, designed for the era of flip phones, the late 90's -early 2000s.  The finish on the hardware is exceptional.  There is no wearing through at the corners to the base metal that must be underneath even though I can tell by the handle (and by the stains in the lining) that this bag has been carried.  The quality of the lining is heavy and very nice. It is interesting that the little metal "buttons" have the indentation like a screw head, which is reminiscent of the Cartier love bracelet that incorporated the screw head design.
> I appreciate your reply.  I hope your former manager offers an opinion about this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5623694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623696


Ok I got a reply, she said it’s definitely real, but she can’t remember the name of the bag for the life of her, mostly because it is really old, back from when she first started around 2010. She said it was an expensive bag though and was almost positive it was originally $500.


----------



## hostagarden

Please thank your former manager for answering my question about the pink Tory Birch tote.  If it was $500 in 2010, the rate of inflation puts it at $679 today.  And truth be told, the quality of materials in this bag appear to me to be better than materials in bags selling around that price point today. I might just mail it to a leather restorer for cleaning this winter.  For the time-being I am enjoying using it.  I think its a great color for fall because the autumn leaves are turning colors where i live.  I think it is fun to carry a vibrantly color purse.  Thanks again, Highrider, for helping me out.


----------

